# How to ground the MAF



## Guest (May 22, 2002)

My car has been stalling when she's not in gear and i'm not gently tapping the gas. I think it's the MAF and my O2 sensor might be failing as well. How do i ground the MAF to fix my problem? Step by step would be great cause i haven't a clue and pictures would be even better. Damn mechanics course at local community college got canceled.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

I don't recall my old e16 motor having a MAF.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

the E16i and GA16i have a MAF. The e16s doesn't. It's located in the TB housing on the e16i not sure about the GA16i but I don't think it needs to be grounded, it has a bunch of wires that go into it connected by a wiring harness.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2002)

thanks for the info. I don't know too much about carberated engines. Unfortunately that's what i have (e16s). Anyone have a clue then why it just dies on me? Cables and spark plugs seem to be fine and the distributor is new to my car.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

adjust your idle speed. There should be an adjustment screw on your carb, but I'm not sure exactly where it is. A Haynes or Chiltons manual should show it.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

The motor is carburated with a mass air flow meter? I thought the purpose of the mass air flow was to tell the e.c.m. how much and what temp. the air is going into the throttle body so the e.c.u. knows how much to pulse the injectors for near perfect air/fuel ratio.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> *The motor is carburated with a mass air flow meter? I thought the purpose of the mass air flow was to tell the e.c.m. how much and what temp. the air is going into the throttle body so the e.c.u. knows how much to pulse the injectors for near perfect air/fuel ratio. *


Exactly!!!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2002)

about the idle. Some days it doesn't cut off, most days it does, and some days it revs like a mofo and basically drives itself. I just need a temporary fix till i get a new car (if i get a job).


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Have you checked your throttle position sensor?

-Nick


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2002)

if i knew what it was i might check but i haven't a clue what that is. i can guess but i don't think that's good enough. Could you tell me what it is and where it is and most important how to check if it's off or how to fix it? I would appreciate this greatly.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Carbed cars don't have a TPS. According to the Haynes manual here is the list of problems if the "engine lopes while idling or idles erratically"

-vacuum leakage. Just check all those little hoses under the hood to make sure none are cracked, especially at attachment points

-leaking EGR valve. here's how you check it: bring the engine up to operating temp, in neutral allow it to idle for 70 seconds. tap the gas appruptly to bring the engine up to 3000 RPMs. The EGR vavle stem should move. I'm guessing you will need a friend to help you with this.

-check the fuel pressure

-leaking head gasket

-timing belt or pulleys worn

-camshaft worn


----------

